# IUD Placement?



## AtlantisAK (Jan 16, 2008)

Last week, on the 9th of January, I had an IUD placed. I'm 21 years old and this was probably one of the weirdest and maybe even scariest moments of my life. 
The placement of the IUD went somewhat OK...but I had to get the shot of pain reliever -down there- to continue on. I believe it may have been due to my uterus being tilted...But anyway, there was way more blood than I had expected, even more pain...The doctor said it was fine, but I sure as hell didnt think it felt fine!
I went back to work for a few hours after my appointment and god I wanted to die. Cramps, bleeding, nausea, cold chills and sweats...I'm not sure if this was because of the idea about what I'd just done, or some weird side effect..
But I wasnt feeling very happy...
It's now the 16th and I'm still bleeding a little bit like it's the last day of my period. My stomach is still cramping and I still feel sick to my stomach. 
And this annoying thing i've discovered is that when I have to pee, even in the slightest....It quickly feels like I've been holding it for days, even though I may have just gone!

Is this normal? Has anyone else had an IUD placed? How did your experience go? Which IUD did you get? I got the basic copper one, with hopes that my period will stay normal versus the Mirena one.

I'm starting to get a little worried here...but I'm giving it another week, as much as I'd rather not. Sometimes I worry way too much for my own good and I hope that this isnt anything major.


----------



## moore2me (Jan 17, 2008)

Dear Atlantis,
I used IUDs as my primary method of birth control for years and never experienced the symptoms you describe. The only problem I had was when I got my period, my cramps were more painful than without the IUD. If I were you, I would call my doctor and talk to her/his nurse or send them an email and tell them what's going on with you. 

FYI I researched some of the complications with IUD insertions, etc. from one of the most respected and trusted medical reference books available. It is called the *Merck Manual *and is available online now. Below I have copied and pasted that information. I will browse around medline a little more and if anything else pops up, I'll post it.

From the* Merck Manual, Contraception, Intrauterine Device, Adverse Effects
*http://www.merck.com/mmpe/sec18/ch255/ch255b.html

Adverse effects: During the 1st yr, 10 to 15% of women stop use; fewer stop thereafter. Of those who stop, > 50% do so because of bleeding and pain, which occur in about 15% of users during the 1st yr and 7% during the 2nd yr. Bleeding stops completely within 1 yr in 20% of women using the levonorgestrel-releasing IUD.

Spontaneous expulsion occurs in about 5% during the 1st yr (usually within the first few weeks) and in fewer women thereafter. Expulsion is more common among younger women and among nulligravidas (women who have never conceived a child). If another IUD is inserted, it is usually retained. Because about 20% of expulsions are unnoticed, a plastic string is attached to the IUD so that the user can check for its presence periodically.

Uterine perforation occurs in about 1/1000. Perforation occurs only during IUD insertion. Sometimes only the distal portion of the IUD penetrates; then over the next few months, uterine contractions force the IUD into the peritoneal cavity. Perforation is considered if a woman cannot feel the string but did not notice expulsion. If the string is not visible during pelvic examination, the uterine cavity is probed with a sound or biopsy instrument unless pregnancy is suspected. If the IUD cannot be felt, ultrasonography is done. If the IUD is not seen, an abdominal x-ray is taken to exclude intraperitoneal location. Intraperitoneal IUDs may cause intestinal adhesions. IUDs that have perforated the uterus are removed, often via laparoscopy.

Occasionally, *salpingitis* (inflammation of the uterine tube) develops during the 1st mo because of contamination during insertion; risk is not high enough to warrant routine antibiotic prophylaxis. IUD strings do not provide access for bacteria. Pelvic infections that occur after 1 mo are sexually transmitted; unless severe, they can be treated with the IUD in place.

Pregnancies that occur with an IUD in place are usually intrauterine (95%). About 5% are ectopic pregnancy, which must be ruled out (see Abnormalities of Pregnancy: Ectopic Pregnancy) in any woman who becomes pregnant with an IUD in place. With intrauterine pregnancies, there is a high risk of spontaneous abortion (about 55%) and preterm delivery but not of congenital defects, fetal death, or pelvic infection during pregnancy. Risk of abortion decreases to 20% if the IUD is removed.

IUDs do not increase and may decrease risk of endometrial adenocarcinoma and cervical cancer.


----------



## Butterbelly (Jan 17, 2008)

I would call your doctor immediately to see if the symptoms you are experiencing are normal for this particular type of IUD. Some women just cannot handle an IUD, and their body starts to reject it. 

Please make sure you do not have an inter-uterine infection, because I've seen some pretty bad ones caused by IUDs during my years in the medical field.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 17, 2008)

I tried to get the Mirena. I found out the my uterus is "on the smaller end"... actually about the smallest of what can still be considered "normal size". This meant they didn't have a lot of leeway/room when trying to insert it. Good Gawd it hurt when they were probing around up there. When they put it in, my little (yes little even after a set of twins :blink:  ) uterus gave a mighty cramp and pushed it right back out. 
Though I'm buggered that it didn't work, I would rather KNOW that it's not there and take precautions rather than have it come out and not realize it right away 

No Mirena for me.....:doh:

From what I understand, getting through the first months is the hardest part and from there it is supposed to get easier. Good Luck to you. This seems like it could be an interesting, educational/informative thread.



I was told the the main "criteria" for getting IUDs was that you needed to have had at least one child (cervix opening size, I'm thinking here) and be in a steady/stable/monogamous relationship because the string acts as a highway for bacteria. This means an easier chance of uterine infections/disease that can cause infertility.


I agree with Butter...call the doctor and give them details. This seems too important to play around with.


----------

